# Essex Ferry at Dover



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi,

I was recently shown a pic of Essex Ferry in Dover on 15/06/1979.

Does anyone know why she was there?

Rgds
NT


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Was the Essex Ferry not a railway Ferry and in the rail dock at Dover waiting to load or sail- Working on relief duties while the existing ferry at dover went for drydock? Later on she was laid up at Harwich? Have I made a complete ass of my self ?/? Memory??


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Relieving - see http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2482&p=15348&hilit=essex+ferry#p15348


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

howardws said:


> Relieving - see http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=2482&p=15348&hilit=essex+ferry#p15348


Cheers Howard, but I am the same "NT" who compiled that article/history.

I'm just not sure if she actually acted as relief on the service or if she was there for another reason?

Rgds
NT (aka DoverT)


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

nevillethorndike said:


> Cheers Howard, but I am the same "NT" who compiled that article/history.
> 
> I'm just not sure if she actually acted as relief on the service or if she was there for another reason?
> 
> ...


So I referred you to yourself as an expert!


----------



## nevillethorndike (Feb 9, 2006)

Umm(EEK)

I don't know about that

Rgds
NT


----------

